# Capped Hocks - suggested remedies please



## Toby773 (23 February 2009)

My friend is mortified - her horse has capped his hocks! Can't work out how though as the horse has a super thick shavings bed with mats underneath.  
Has anyone any "olde worlde" remedies for reducing?


----------



## woolly (23 February 2009)

goose fat but it will remove all the hair on the area. The heat it gives off is phenomenal but we used it successfully on one of our mares. Don't use it for too long. The hair will eventually grow back.


----------



## proudwilliam (23 February 2009)

Frozen peas attached to the hock  to reduce swelling  re freeze the peas!!! and use every day for 20/30 minutes Worked for my horse


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (24 February 2009)

I'd be more concerned to work out the WHY rather than worry about how to treat it. If your friend doesn't work out why it's happening, it may just happen again. eg: ned could like lying awkwardly in the stable or maybe he has a low grade pain somewhere that means he always lies on the same side etc etc. See what I mean? Try to track down why it's happened before you treat it. Treating it will only address the symptom, not the root cause.


----------



## CVSHotShot (27 February 2009)

One of our boys capped his hock after getting himself cas with previous owners. His hock is still pretty big in comparison to the other but we were told that had it been looked after properly at the time-cold hosed for 30mins twice a day that it would have returned to normal size.

Id say he has to have done it on the wall as the floors sound pretty safe. He may have rolled with bum pretty close to wall and smacked both hocks while rolling about on his back...if that makes sence?
x


----------



## CBAnglo (27 February 2009)

One of mine capped his hocks getting into a fight with a mare (long story).

I cold hosed it for 20 mins and put ice packs on for an hour x2 a day until most of the swelling went down (about 1 week).  Then I used magnetic hock boots - hock is now only very slight larger than the other and you cant notice it at all (dark bay with black points).


----------



## paulguy (28 February 2009)

hi , cream for piles worked for me the swelling went down in a couple of days , there is also something else but i forget 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 the name it is frozen when you get it from the vet it melts when you handle it , it also works


----------

